# Horse bitten by Tick or Spider Bite ? Open Wound ?



## HuntersJumpers (Jun 30, 2009)

I think my daughters pony may have gotten bit by something. She always has a fly sheet on and when she doesn't she usually has a saddle on. 

Its right in the middle of her back to the right of her spine the area has swelled up to approx 5 inches in diameter. It looks like it has a small head that is turning a darker color. I rinsed it with cool water. 
Day 1 
Imageshack - photo0093v


She is eating and drinking no problem. She flenches when I rinse it or touch it.

I have given her some benadryl (just 3 tabs) I put some cortisone creme on the smaller spot that is darker in color and some caladryl lotion. 

I called the vet and he is on vacation for 2 weeks. 
I dont even know how to put a banadage on this area. 
Today it opened up.
Any advice ? 
DAY 2
Imageshack - lizziewound


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That almost looks like a warble.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never seen anything quite like this before. The swelling, and then opening of the wound kinda brings to mind an abscess of some kind, but I can't really say, I'm no vet. I say, when in doubt, call a vet. As far as yours being out of town, try calling other vets in the area. You may get a recommendation if not a diagnosis even over the phone. Hopefully you can get someone to look at her.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

It does, Solon!

I've never seen one 5 inches across, though... They're usually littler bumps, aren't they?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No, my horse had one and it was big before it opened up. 

This is the one my horse had a couple years ago and when it opened up it was so gross.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Wanted to add, the area around it often swells up.

But definitely talk to your vet, it may be something else.

Does the saddle fit well? It might have to do with the saddle rubbing.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it looks like one too. Are there any cattle in the area?


----------



## HuntersJumpers (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thank you !*

There are no cattle in the immediate area. Maybe 10 miles away there are some. We have her boared at a large stable which holds approx 30 horses. I have never heard of a woble before now. I do worm her every 6 weeks. She does have a few other spots like Solon horse so I think pretty much you are right, it must be a woble. Thanks so much for all your information. I would have never figured out without all of your help!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i learn something new everyday!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Warble - ask your vet the best way to get care for them. Mine had me clean it out daily and put Corona on it. But since I can't say for certain it's a warble without being there, you might still ask your vet just to make sure.

Does the saddle fit the horse well? Because saddle sores can caused lumps like that too.


----------



## HuntersJumpers (Jun 30, 2009)

The wound opened up today and it looks so much better all the swelling around the area is gone. It left a little open crater. I am rinsing it out every day with water and putting swat around the area to keep flies out. 

I found a vet who will come out on Friday but I do not think I will need him this late in the game.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Probably not since it's going to be healing. But definitely looks like that crater housed some sort of critter.


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't bother getting a vet--it's just a bite. My horse gets stuff like that all the time, and it's nothing to worry about, unless you notice it's still bad in a week or so. Just put some papaw ointment on it, and watch it. If you notice it gets a 'head' (starts looking like a pimple) soon enough, it's just a bite and will be fine. The worst thing you can do is get stressed out. It looks like it'll be fine. If it's opened up perhaps spray it with some Iodine spray just to keep insects off it and to dry it up. Hope this helps.
-Amanda


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What's a warble? What about bot fly larva?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

